# edc and time attack at knockhill



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

here are a load of pics from sunday, possibly my best ever day at knockhill.

totally speechless, gobsmacked or maybe even gobstoppered by the quality of the cars

sorry if some are out of focus, i borrowed a lense which didnt auto focus on my camera, and i am a totall novice.

here goes


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## mattm (Jun 1, 2007)

Cracking pictures mate!!! :thumb:

Those look like some serious machines! I particularly like the Roger Clark prepped Scooby! :argie:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

mattm said:


> Cracking pictures mate!!! :thumb:
> 
> Those look like some serious machines! I particularly like the Roger Clark prepped Scooby! :argie:


you cant imagine how amazing it is until you see it in person...best car i have ever seen


----------



## Ormy (May 12, 2007)

Nice pics mate, that mk2 is a beaut!


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

The whole rear clam on that Exige is Carbon :doublesho

Didn't realise they were doing the Drift through Duffus :doublesho feck bet that was entertaining 

The MK2 is spot on :thumb: always makes me laugh where its parked, theres about half a dozen " NO PARKING " signs there and their always parked on front of 

John


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice pictures :thumb:


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

plenty more but cant be arsed copying and pastiny anymore tonight.

took over 500 in totall


----------



## andyboygsi (Aug 30, 2007)

John-R- said:


> The whole rear clam on that Exige is Carbon :doublesho
> 
> Didn't realise they were doing the Drift through Duffus :doublesho feck bet that was entertaining
> 
> ...


the whole car is carbon fibre...well almost i think the push buttins on the handles are steel and maybe the leather steering whell haha


----------



## D2. (Mar 1, 2008)

Great pics mate :thumb: i had a great day out there too much better than last years wash out


----------



## Pepsi (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome!
The shonky black e30 bmw drifting is a mate of mine, just shows you don't need a 500bhp jap mobile to compete and beat many exotic cars!

He won the BDC recently too!


----------



## mtxfiesta (Nov 8, 2007)

did u take a pic of a fiesta with 911 exhausts on it did u and the roger clark sub was feckin quick nice pics


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Amazing pics...Love the CF wheels...


----------



## dobiefrs (Feb 18, 2007)

cracking pics


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

andyboygsi said:


> you cant imagine how amazing it is until you see it in person...best car i have ever seen


It's currently sporting a couple of layers of Werkstatt Acrylic too :thumb:


----------



## evojkp (Jun 28, 2007)

I wish I'd gone up now. :wall:

I woke up with a serious hangover and just stayed in bed.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

nice pics from the new camera bobbie am gony need to get sumit similar


----------



## mel (Mar 8, 2008)

Quality pics!!!!!!


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

John-R- said:


> The whole rear clam on that Exige is Carbon :doublesho
> 
> John


And its running circa 500 BHP:doublesho



andyboygsi said:


> plenty more but cant be arsed copying and pastiny anymore tonight.
> 
> took over 500 in totall


You dont happen to have any of a dark blue Classic shaped Impreza with a front mounted intercooler and gold alloys. It was parked up with loads of Scoobies from SIDC?


----------



## L555BAT (Apr 3, 2007)

Loving that RCM scoob. CF wheels


----------

